# Specialized Roubaix Comp Compact Rival vs Bianchi Via Nirone 7



## tott (Jun 1, 2012)

I can get the 2011 specialized for the same price as the 2012 via nirone 7 105....thoughts? this is my first bike


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

tott said:


> I can get the 2011 specialized for the same price as the 2012 via nirone 7 105....thoughts? this is my first bike


What are your intended uses/ goals? Have you test ridden either - out on the roads? Are both new?


----------



## tott (Jun 1, 2012)

The roubaix is used, the bianchi is new. I want to ride it in a racey way, and enter races/join my university's cycling team. I'd probably want to replace the bike within a year or so anyway, to either a cervelo or a bianchi infinito.


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

None of the two are typical "crit" bikes, which I guess your uni race team will be doing, but more long distance/century/bad roads/old geezer type bikes. 

Here are some you might want to consider:
Spesh Tarmac
Bianchi Sempre
Cervelo R series
Cannondale CAAD10


----------



## tott (Jun 1, 2012)

Yeah i didn't expect them to be high end race bikes really. I love the Sempre and would get it in a heartbeat if my budget allowed, maybe I should reconsider the budget a little? I've also been checking around for some last year models of the Tarmac and this year's CAAD10 5. Whichever bike I get now will probably be replaced in a year or so from now anyway, after this I'd definitely want either a Sempre or Infinito...or a Cervelo. Those are my 3 targets for after my first bike


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

Both bikes lean towards relaxed geo, with the Roubaix slightly more so. But both are race-able (and are) - Paris-Roubaix being the most notable. 

That said, because CF can have hidden flaws/ defects, I wouldn't buy used with no warranty. The Bianchi has the advantage of a warranty, and since it's your first bike (and you're intending on competing) getting some sizing/ fit assistance is a plus. I also think an alu frame trumps CF, given your intended uses. Crashes do happen, so the adage don't race what you can't replace comes to mind. 

Lastly, partly because this is your first bike and you intend on racing, I would advise against raising your budget. At this point (and above, actually) it's not going to be the bike holding you back. Developing the 'motor' (you) comes first.


----------



## tott (Jun 1, 2012)

PJ352 said:


> Both bikes lean towards relaxed geo, with the Roubaix slightly more so. But both are race-able (and are) - Paris-Roubaix being the most notable.
> 
> That said, because CF can have hidden flaws/ defects, I wouldn't buy used with no warranty. The Bianchi has the advantage of a warranty, and since it's your first bike (and you're intending on competing) getting some sizing/ fit assistance is a plus. I also think an alu frame trumps CF, given your intended uses. Crashes do happen, so the adage don't race what you can't replace comes to mind.
> 
> Lastly, partly because this is your first bike and you intend on racing, I would advise against raising your budget. At this point (and above, actually) it's not going to be the bike holding you back. Developing the 'motor' (you) comes first.


That's probably some of the best advice i've gotten so far. Makes a ton of sense. I'm scheduling a 3 hour drive tomorrow to head to another Bianchi dealer who seems extremely reputable given what they claim to provide for their customers. 

Thanks! I'll post if i make substantial progress :thumbsup:


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

tott said:


> I'm scheduling a 3 hour drive tomorrow to head to another Bianchi dealer who seems extremely reputable given what they claim to provide for their customers.
> 
> Thanks! I'll post if i make substantial progress :thumbsup:


That's the way to do it! Good luck and (if possible) update us with your findings.


----------



## tott (Jun 1, 2012)

PJ352 said:


> That's the way to do it! Good luck and (if possible) update us with your findings.


I test rode a couple bikes:

2012 Cannondale CAAD10 5
2012 Fuji Altimara Team Replica (great deal used)
2012 Bianchi Via Nirone 7


It was an eye-opening experience. First of all, I loved the second bike shop. I've heard the phrase "Don't just buy the bike, buy the bike shop too" and I definitely understand that concept now. The first bike shop was strange. I was told that the 59cm Via Nirone 7 105 is "not in stock and completely sold out" being unobtainable. I found that strange. So I might still find another one and check one out to make sure because I did like the 55cm I tried.

The Fuji was amazing. Out of the 3 it was the most comfortable by far, and by far the fastest. And, of course, the most expensive haha.

The Cannondale was the second fastest, but definitely felt the most stiff. It was really smooth though.

At this point i'm leaning towards the Fuji, it felt like a perfect fit. Still want to give the Bianchi a shot though!


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

tott said:


> *I test rode a couple bikes:*
> 
> 2012 Cannondale CAAD10 5
> 2012 Fuji Altimara Team Replica (great deal used)
> ...


The bold statements are why I place a high importance on test rides. They tell you things that specs and pics don't. Like, how well the bike fits, and how well the controls function.

Two bikes can feel like they both fit well, but one may fit better. Aside from geometry alone, there are a number of reasons for this (the fitters abilities, for one), but IME it does hold true. So as you're discovering, there's really no substitute for expending some effort to hunt down 'that' particular bike... _and _shop. 

Re: the availability of the Bianchi, I think it's possible. It's not uncommon for certain popular brands/ models/ sizes to sell out - sometimes for the remainder of the model year, sometimes until the next production cycle completes. 

This is another area where the better dealers stand out, because (through their rep) they can sometimes get more accurate info as to when a certain bike will become available. If you're still set on pursuing the Nirone, you could make some calls to more distant dealers. 

Unless I missed it along the way, I think you're still not sure about just what size you'd take in that bike, so you may be searching out a bike that ultimately won't fit. I'm not suggesting you give up the hunt, but it may be something keep it in mind. 

Lastly, the Fuji is a very nice bike, but given your intended uses, I'd hedge on spending that much on a first bike that you could crash in a race. CF is not easily repairable nor is it cheap to repair. Another thing to keep in mind.


----------



## tott (Jun 1, 2012)

In regard to the Bianchi, I most likely need a 59 (tested a 59 in an older tiagra version of the model). I'm gonna try and find one from a further dealer

The Fuji is $1800, so it's not too far off the CAAD10 5. Definitely understand the wrecking part though, i guess it's a trade off. The break levers were loose and the brake (pads i'm guessing?) were pretty much shot, other than that it was a fantastic bike.

I would love to get the bianchi (being the cheapest and seemingly most practical), but I really want to get involved with the bike shop that only had cannondales and fujis. 

What do you think?


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

tott said:


> In regard to the Bianchi, I most likely need a 59 (tested a 59 in an older tiagra version of the model). I'm gonna try and find one from a further dealer
> 
> The Fuji is $1800, so it's not too far off the CAAD10 5. Definitely understand the wrecking part though, i guess it's a trade off. The break levers were loose and the brake (pads i'm guessing?) were pretty much shot, other than that it was a fantastic bike.
> 
> ...


I missed the part that the Fuji was used, so referring to my previous post, I would not recommend buying used CF (possible hidden flaws/ defects/ no warranty). However, you're right about trade offs, so if the preferred shop is selling the Fuji, you may want to ask if they'll consider a warranty for some period of time, and mention why you're inquiring. 

Your quandary re: the preferred bike shop versus the shop with the bike you want isn't an uncommon one. If the shop you prefer doesn't carry Bianchi (and you're pretty sure the 59cm is what you need) you could continue your hunt and once you find the bike, ask your LBS to fit you to (and service) the bike. Most will do so, albeit at some charge.

Since you like the Fuji, another option might be to look at other Fuji models that share the same geo as the Altamira. Then you'll be able to deal with your favorite shop.


----------



## tott (Jun 1, 2012)

After another visit to the bike shop, I decided to go with the team replica CAAD10 5. Solid bike and i decided i'd rather start with a new bike, not to mention it was cheaper than the used fuji. Excited to get out and ride!


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

tott said:


> After another visit to the bike shop, I decided to go with the team replica CAAD10 5. Solid bike and i decided i'd rather start with a new bike, not to mention it was cheaper than the used fuji. Excited to get out and ride!


Congrats on the new bike! Nice choice!

Post some pics when you take time out from riding...


----------

